# Boneless Beef Chuck Short Ribs-Qview



## smoke-monster

My wife and I found these at Costco and decided to give them a shot. They were labeled as Boneless Beef Chuck Short Ribs













DSC01688.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Oct 1, 2012






As you can see, they have lots of nice marbling which made me wonder if low and slow was a good idea since they look more like a good steak cut than something that needs to be cooked for a long time at a low temp.













DSC01689.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Oct 1, 2012






I decided to go for the low and slow and see what happened. Rubbed them liberally with my usual dry rub and put them in the smoker set at 225 degrees. I didn't think they had enough mass to do a 3-2-1 method without over cooking them so I let them go for about 2 1/2 hours directly on the grill and then another 1 1/2 -2 hours in the pan covered with foil.













DSC01690.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Oct 1, 2012






They came out of the smoker and rested about an hour in the trusty igloo cooler while everything else was prepared. They had a nice smoky flavor but were slightly overdone (moist in the middle but a bit dry on the ends) I had maintained a temp of about 218-220 for 3 1/2 hours and then inexplicably the temp spiked to about 265-270 for a period of 30 minutes or so probably causing the overcooking.  My overall thought is that these ribs are a versatile cut in that they can be smoked, braised (like a pot roast) and possibly grilled like a steak (not sure) to about a medium rare to medium temp. I would definitely try these again and cut back on the cooking time to about 4-4 1/2 hours instead of 5-6 hours. overall, we were pleased with the outcome. Good flavor but just a touch overdone.


----------



## jwbtulsa

Good advice. They've been calling my name ever since I saw them in my market.


----------



## roller

They look great nice job !


----------



## pit 4 brains

I like beef shorts once in a while.. They do need low and slow and even a little foiling as they have alot of connective tissue. Try them with the 3-2-1- method as you would pork spares and try to keep that temp constant. For seasoning, don't look too far past kosher salt and fresh cracked pepper (fcp). You may want to add a sprinkle of rosemary and thyme..


----------



## robertchiefsfan

I recently got very similar ribs and smoked them for 6 hours at 225.  I tried the 3-2-1 method, and in retrospect, they were done at 5 hours.  I dry rubbed them the night before, smoked them uncovered for 3, wrapped them in foil along with their juices + apple juice for moisture) for 2, and then unwrapped them for 1 more.  I should have quit at 5 hours.  What ended up happening is they crusted on the outside and became a combination of burnt ends (a little crispy on the outside) and ribs (tender and juicy on the inside).

Overall, though, the meat was very delicious and I can see it being a favorite treat.


----------



## seenred

Those look great from here!

Red


----------



## 86gn

I've bought quite a few packs of these at Costco this year. I've been doing them with a reverse sear similar to how I do Tri-tip with great results.1-1.5 hrs at 190-200F then put on a hot grill for a couple minutes and pull at 125-130F internal for a nice Medium Rare. Either eat it like a steak or slice into thin medallions and serve on a platter for a group.


----------



## luv2putt

I've made pastrami from these boneless short ribs from Costco and its the best pastrami I have ever made .....













image.jpg



__ luv2putt
__ Jun 21, 2013


----------



## jirodriguez

I buy those at Costco all the time, they are wonderfull on a hot grill. They are thick enough to get a really nice sear and char on the outside while staying med-rare on the inside, and the marbeling makes them very tender.... and the are a lot cheaper than rib eye and other premium cuts.


----------



## smoke-monster

Luv2putt,
That looks mighty tasty. Do you have a recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## smoke-monster

JlRodriguez,
I thought they looked nice and marbled like a good steak should be. Maybe next time I'll try your method since rib eyes can be so darn expensive.


----------



## sarnott

86GN,

That's a great idea!

Scott


----------



## luv2putt

Smoke Master ... Nothin special , just slight variation of Pop's brine based on personal taste ... You  can search for his brine ... More about the beef !!!  Give it a try!!!!


----------

